# Frost Flowers



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

I was 62 years old before I saw these for the first time, woke up and our field down by the creek was loaded with them. These shots are from the same field 5 years later, the second time I saw them.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2015)

Never heard of them, but very pretty.....unusual.   Thanks for the post.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2015)

Amazing Rider! I have never seen or heard of these. Thanks!


----------



## Pam (Sep 12, 2015)

Lovely!


----------

